# kiwi bob



## billy cook (Sep 3, 2009)

Does any one know what happened to bob mcphail ab(kiwi bob) i sailed with him on the loch garth and he was always around the royal docks,last heard of back in kiwi on the union boats.He came from mt eden and had 2 brothers danny and ? who were also at sea.Great mate ,character and fun guy to be around.


----------



## awateah2 (Feb 12, 2005)

billy cook said:


> Does any one know what happened to bob mcphail ab(kiwi bob) i sailed with him on the loch garth and he was always around the royal docks,last heard of back in kiwi on the union boats.He came from mt eden and had 2 brothers danny and ? who were also at sea.Great mate ,character and fun guy to be around.


Sadly Bob passed away a few years ago at home in Oneroa, Waiheke Island. I was in NZ last year with his brother Danny who is Master with Arklow Shipping and also a member of S.N. The other brother is Raymond who lives in Ostend on Waiheke and has just had major surgery for an aneurism but doing really well. I suggest you contact Danny through the private message facility on this site. Regards


----------



## jon nutting (Dec 31, 2008)

*Kiwi Bob*



billy cook said:


> Does any one know what happened to bob mcphail ab(kiwi bob) i sailed with him on the loch garth and he was always around the royal docks,last heard of back in kiwi on the union boats.He came from mt eden and had 2 brothers danny and ? who were also at sea.Great mate ,character and fun guy to be around.


I sailed with Kiwi Bob in New Zealand and in London in the 1972 we both joined the EL Flamingo Dredger and we were both staying Anchor House I am afraid Bob Past away some time back hope this is not to bad a shock but he was a dam fine seaman and a good mate


----------



## billy cook (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for your replys,sad news i knew he had been ill but had not heard of his death.As i said a great friend, will never forget him jumping ship in vancouver when we was on the lough garth but he came back as he had drank the booze he had taken with him and was cold ,great memories


----------



## tony mullen (May 30, 2009)

hello billy,I was on the el flamingo with bob also but early 1971 or maybe 70
forget now. I was on the beach with a vnc. bob and I were worse for the weather and he took me on board at 2am, the mate on watch gave me a cabin
as bob was already signed on. she was rough as hell and always remember the messman, a hired assasin during french algiers trouble. I knew bob well ,a great 
guy and staunch as. sad to hear he is no more. a character and top seaman.


----------



## D MCPHAIL (Feb 21, 2007)

hi Billy ,i,m Bobs eldest bro,living in England,but visit mum on Waiheke once or twice a year,comming out end of feb,Ray is ok,Bob,s wife and i took his ashes to the Union rooms and i think they were put on the Union Rotorua ,to be put to sea on the way to Aussie,i used to met him while he was staying at the seamans mission outside King Geoge dock,he must have been on the pool there,he was slung out of the mission for trying to sell the full rigged ship that was residing in the lobby,mums ph no is 3725088,cheers


----------



## D MCPHAIL (Feb 21, 2007)

hi Billy ,i,m Bobs eldest bro,living in England,but visit mum on Waiheke once or twice a year,comming out end of feb,Ray is ok,Bob,s wife and i took his ashes to the Union rooms and i think they were put on the Union Rotorua ,to be put to sea on the way to Aussie,i used to met him while he was staying at the seamans mission outside King Geoge dock,he must have been on the pool there,he was slung out of the mission for trying to sell the full rigged ship that was residing in the lobby,mums ph no is 3725088,cheers


----------



## billy cook (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi Danny,great to hear from you and sorry to hear about bob ,i am sure he is still very much missed as he was a great character.We did meet once in fremantle when you was on a tanker i think it was called the stuart prince and we all went back to your ship for a drink,crazy days i now live in devon uk,give my regards to all the family
billy


----------



## olivia2016 (Feb 14, 2016)

billy cook said:


> Does any one know what happened to bob mcphail ab(kiwi bob) i sailed with him on the loch garth and he was always around the royal docks,last heard of back in kiwi on the union boats.He came from mt eden and had 2 brothers danny and ? who were also at sea.Great mate ,character and fun guy to be around.


Hi there Bob was my father he passed away in 1994


----------



## olivia2016 (Feb 14, 2016)

olivia2016 said:


> Hi there Bob was my father he passed away in 1994


----------

